# Bee, wasp, same thing



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

This was a front page photo in the Erie Times-News, accompanying an article on honeybees and CCD.

*sigh*


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

And this picture was on the homepage of a honey producer/manfacturer:









We really don't need to confuse the general public any more than they already are....

-Tim


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

tarheit said:


> And this picture was on the homepage of a honey producer/manfacturer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What honey producer/manufacturer was that? Did you let them know?


----------

